

How to Give a Kick Ass Presentation - nreece
http://www.pubcon.com/blog/index.cgi?mode=viewone&blog=1187123220

======
jgamman
i was skim reading after a while but i never caught my personal favorite -
'have something "GBP$"GBP$ interesting to say', no amount of eye candy can
polish a god awful boring conclusion.

